# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  رز بالبهارات و الجزر مع الدجاج !!!

## موالية حيدر

*بسمه تعالى **** 


*رز بالبهارات و الجزر مع الدجاج*  

*أول شيء ،* 
*الدجاج ,’*  

** 
*دجاج منزوع الجلد ومقطع + ليمون* 
*+ خل* *+ زيت زيتون + فلفل حار مقطع* *+ بهارات* 
*{ فلفل أحمر ، فلفل اسود ،*
*بهار مشكل ، كمون ، كاري ،*
*زعتر بري و بهار دجاج وملح }*  

*الطريقة :* 
*نعصر الليمون على الدجاج مع أضافة الخل " على حسب الكمية " وشوية زيت زيتون مع البهارات* 
*ولاننسى الفلفل الحار نقطعه وبعدها نخلطهم سوا ونتركه يتخلل في الثلاجة تقريباً 6 ساعات أو حتى ليلة كاملة*  
*طبعاً هالتتبيلة للشوي*  
**
*بس أني ماشويت*  
*ودهنته بـ شوية خلطة { معجون طماطم وزيت زيتون وشوية ماي و بهارات } وحطيته بصينية وحمرتها بالفرن*  
*والحين جينا للرز*  
*مقادير الحمصة :*  


** 
*حبتين بصل مقطع و نص حبة فليفلة خضراء مقطعة* 
*3 حبات جزر مقطعة عرضية أو اي شكل تحبوه مع قرنين فلفل حار* 
*حبة طماطم مقطعة*  
*ولاننسى الزيت والبهارات و الملح والماي*  
*الطريقة :*  
** 
*نحمص البصل مع الفليفلة الخضراء لين ماتذبل* 
** 
*نضيف الجزر مع مكعبين خضار مع زعتر بري و نص كاس ماي*  
** 
*ولما نحس أن الجزر صار نصف استواء نحط الطماطم*  
** 
*وبعدها نضيف الفلفل الحار والبهارات*  
**
*وبعدين نضيف ماي " الكمية تعتمد على كمية الرز اللي رح تستخدميها "*  
*من جهة ثانية*  
** 
*نغسل الرز ونحطه بصينية فرن ونضيف عليه الملح و هيل و دارسين " نكهة "*  
** 
*الحين نضيف الحمصة على الرز ونقصدرها ونحطها بالفرن*  
*ونطل عليها بين الوقت وثاني حتى نتأكد أن الرز أستوى*  
*وبعدها نقدمه*  
*7*
*7*
*7*
*7*
*7*
*7*
*7*
*7*
*7*
*7* 

** 

*الريحة تجنن و الطعم ولا أحلى ،، خصوصاً مع السلطة*  
** 
*وبس وصحتين ع قلوبكم*  
  
*من بريدي*

----------

فرح (10-16-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحبا مواليه ..*
*طبق شهي وباين انه لذييييذ*
*تسلمييين ع النقل الراآآئع*
*ربيي يعطيكِ الف عآآفيه*
*دووم نشووفكِ هنا*
*تحياااآآتي*

----------


## فرح

موالية حيدر..
شوووهيييييييد الطبق اكتييييييييير روووعه
تسلم الاناااامل الحلوووه 
يعطيك العااافيه 
ننتظر جدييييدك الرااائع
موفقه

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

يمممممي تشششهي .. 
يسسلمو موآليه ع الطرح
تحيآتيـ .. ^_^

----------


## ليلاس

*طببق شههي ..*

*يسلموووا غنــــــــــآتي ..*

*ع الطرح .."*

*يعطيك العآفية ..*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اممممممممممممممم لذييييييييذ
صار نفسي فيه هههه
تسلمين غناتي على الطرح الحلو
لاخلا ولاعدم*

----------


## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*هنيئا لكن حبيباتي*
*مطرح ما يسري يمري* 
*وبالعافية عليكم ..*
**
 
*بس تكفون لا تاكلوا*
*أصابعكم ورا هالطبق ...*

----------


## نور اهل البيت

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه

----------


## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*كل العافية موصولة لكم أحبتي* 
*ع هيك حب للأكل اللذيذ* 
*صحتين ومليار هناء* 
*ع قلوبكم ..*

----------


## اوراق مبعثره

*عجبيني الطبخه <<<عفر بسويها*
*تسلمي على هالطبق الذيذ* 
*يعطيكي ربي الف عافية*

----------


## موالية حيدر

> *عجبيني الطبخه <<<عفر بسويها*
> *تسلمي على هالطبق الذيذ* 
> *يعطيكي ربي الف عافية*





*إيه سويها* 
*واعزمينا ...*
*لا تنسي   !!!*

*فديت هالمرور  الأحلى ..*
*يالغلا ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
 عجبتني مرهـ شكلها يجوع ويغري

<~~عاد ااني اليوم مسويه دجاج لو شفتها بدري كان طبقتها 

تسلم غناتي على ااحلى طبق 
بنتظار اطباق شهيه من تحت دياتك مره ثانيه 
موفقه حبابه~

*

----------


## البو عزيزي

*طبق لذيذ وكان سبب تسجيلي عندكم << يا فضيحتي بين العربان بيقولون ماشاف خير* 

*برافو .. طبق جد مميز ولازم اسويه*

----------


## قريح

^_^
يم يمي يم 
شكلها مشهي على الصبح 
عوافي

----------


## موالية حيدر

> ^_^
> يم يمي يم 
> شكلها مشهي على الصبح 
> عوافي




*يسلملي هالمرور الأحلى* 
*من يم يمي يم ...*

*بالعافية*

----------


## موالية حيدر

> *طبق لذيذ وكان سبب تسجيلي عندكم << يا فضيحتي بين العربان بيقولون ماشاف خير* 
> 
> 
> *برافو .. طبق جد مميز ولازم اسويه*



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*جميل جدًا أن تسجل بسبب* 
*طبختي ..*
*شكرا ومليار مرااااحب بيك* 
*وكل الخير يوفكم ...*

*وبانتظار الطبق راللي بتسويه* 

*تحياتي ..*

----------


## موالية حيدر

> *عجبتني مرهـ شكلها يجوع ويغري*
> 
> *<~~عاد ااني اليوم مسويه دجاج لو شفتها بدري كان طبقتها* 
> 
> *تسلمي غناتي على أحلى طبق* 
> *بـــانتظار أطباق شهيه من تحت دياتك مره ثانية* 
> *موفقه حبابة~*



 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*يخسأ الجوع يا وردة* 

*وشكرا لمرورك هنا*

----------

